# Padre Caldara:"Il Milan non gli ha dato possibilità.E' acqua passata



## admin (18 Gennaio 2020)

*Padre Caldara:"Il Milan non gli ha dato possibilità.E' acqua passata*

Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".

"Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".

"Il futuro sotto il pieno controllo dell'Atalanta? È qualcosa che abbiamo cercato. Mattia è passato dalla Juve al Milan in pochissimo tempo, dal punto di vista morale non è semplice gestire queste cose. Io da almeno cinque mesi speravo in una soluzione come questa, al Milan nonostante tante promesse non c’è mai stata davvero la possibilità di entrare nelle rotazioni".

"Ho avuto la paura che non potesse tornare più dopo gli infortuni? Sono sincero, ho avuto questo timore. Ma lui è una forza della natura, ha una mentalità che lo porta sempre a dirmi “Papà, non preoccuparti che torno al top e ce la faccio”. Il procuratore Beppe Riso ha fatto un grande lavoro, dopo la gara persa per 5-0 dal Milan a Bergamo in cui Pioli ha fatto scaldare il giovane Gabbia, Mattia ha chiesto al procuratore di accelerare. Nel gruppo del Milan ha tanti amici, con Romagnoli, Conti e Calabria il rapporto è ottimo ma ormai era ora di cambiare".


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



A me quello che fa rabbrividire non è che non gli sia data una possibilità, ma che il titolare inamovibile in questione che ha precluso ogni velleità di gioco a Caldara è tale Musacchio.
Avessi detto Sandro Nesta.
Inspiegabile.
O le condizioni fisiche di Caldara sono davvero pessime oppure qualcuno dovrà dare giocoforza delle spiegazioni nel prossimo futuro.
Danno tecnico + economico non indifferente.


----------



## Manue (18 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me quello che fa rabbrividire non è che non gli sia data una possibilità, ma che il titolare inamovibile in questione che ha precluso ogni velleità di gioco a Caldara è tale Musacchio.
> Avessi detto Sandro Nesta.
> Inspiegabile.
> O le condizioni fisiche di Caldara sono davvero pessime oppure qualcuno dovrà dare giocoforza delle spiegazioni nel prossimo futuro.
> Danno tecnico + economico non indifferente.



Sono d’accordo,
capisco che veder far scaldare Gabbia fa passare la voglia di continuare...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Gennaio 2020)

vedremo sul lungo periodo chi avrà ragione..


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## bmb (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



Dai che adesso te lo ribombano per bene.


----------



## Route66 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo,
> capisco che veder far scaldare Gabbia fa passare la voglia di continuare...



Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con quanto avete scritto e con le parole del padre dalle quali si percepisce una certa soddisfazione per la ripresa del figlio unita al rammarico per non averlo fatto nel Milan.
Penso cmq che il non averlo fatto nemmeno scaldare nella partita di Bergamo visto come si era messa sia stato un favore al ragazzo.....


----------



## Pampu7 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Talmente fenomeno che la juve l'ha fatto fuori dopo 3 amichevoli


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2020)

Mamma mia quanto odio queste cose, STRAPAGATO, per aver passato il tempo in infermeria.....e parla!? Stesse zitto e ringraziasse iddio per il contratto che c'ha il figlio per non esser mai stato disponibile. E mi auguro a Bergamo faccia bene, perchè di rivederlo a Milano mi vengono i brividi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2020)

Spero faccia fatica a deambulare


----------



## gabri65 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



Quante frasi inopportune, e soprattutto con l'assenza di una minima gratitudine nei confronti di un club che ti ha tenuto per due anni a riposo con cotanto stipendio.

Mi sembra chiaro che lo scopo è comunque sempre il bene personale, quasi dovuto. Cosa ha ricevuto in cambio il Milan da Caldara?

Io spero che nella (presunta) mini-rivoluzione del Milan, sia come gioco che come gestione umana, sia stata presa una decisione dolorosa ma decisa e ferma, anche rischiando un possibile errore, e cioè che è venuto il momento di dire basta con l'attesa di calciatori perennemente rotti. Abbiamo avuto Conti e Caldara, Biglia un rottame, Duarte praticamente inservibile. La dirigenza forse vuole anche cessare di navigare in mezzo alle disfunzioni fisiche del suo parco giocatori. Non si può stare per anni ad osservare la palla di vetro.

Per questo approvo, indipendentemente da come andrà, la decisione. E poi a me Kjaer non dispiace, mi sento fiducioso nei suoi confronti, forse è proprio l'elemento ideale per dare un po' di stabilità in difesa. Barattiamo un po' di esplosività con la saggezza e l'esperienza, il che non fa mai male.


----------



## Goro (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



Incredibile la gente di m. che popola lo spogliatoio del Milan...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



ha detto la verità, inutile criticarlo.

vedremo se il milan ha avuto ragione oppure no.
se fosse si, meglio così.
se fosse no, sarebbero da prendere tutti gli allenatori che ha avuto, paolo, zvone, gazzosa e strappargli il contratto davanti agli occhi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



L’ho visto in Coppa Italia e ha fatto ridere. Lasciava autentiche praterie e faceva errori dilettantistici nell’applicazione del fuorigioco. Per il resto parliamo di un gobbo infame che quando arrivò al Milan disse “Mi dispiace non avere l’opportunità di giocare con Ronaldo, speravo di avere un giorno la possibilità di essere un giocatore della Juve e invece... Ma nella vita c’è di peggio”. Se ne è parlato anche troppo quindi, uno che si presenta al Milan così non merita ulteriori attenzioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



Se il figlio ha preso dal padre, resti pure a Berghem.
Ometti senza un briciolo di gratitudine.


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



Caldara ha un rendimento al di sotto di un giocatore professionista, mediamente stiamo parlando 20-25 partite all'anno. Dire che abbia qualche problemino fisico suona eufemistico. 
Costato solo d'ingaggio più di 6M di euro per vedere le partite dal divano, e non parliamo del costo del cartellino. 
Ritenerlo irriconoscente è poco, prima la sua uscita "grazie all'atalanta per avermi dato questa opportunità" poi questa del padre che imputa al Milan la responsabilità del suo mancato impegno. 
Insomma è difficile fare gli auguri a Caldara, giocatori con questa mentalità vanno poco lontano.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Gennaio 2020)

A me sa tanto di ingratitudine. Non hai praticamente giocato per 2 anni per infortuni gravi e si è deciso il male minore tra chi è scarso a difendere e chi non ha mai messo campo su un campo da gioco da 2 anni


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Caldara, intervistato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, sul ritorno del difensore all'Atalanta:"Sono emozionato e stupito. Non mi aspettavo che giocasse così tanti minuti e così bene. Mattia era teso ed emozionato, a Firenze ha sentito tanta pressione an- che perché ha un carattere che lo porta sempre a sentirsi sotto esame ma ha una voglia incredibile".
> 
> "Subito titolare con l'Atalanta? Si sente bene, come ultimamente al Milan. Con i rossoneri ha giocato tre volte in Primavera ma non ha mai avuto la possibilità di tornare con la prima squadra. Si è sempre allenato bene, perché non provarlo? Pazienza, ormai è acqua passata".
> 
> ...



vabbè abbiamo capito che non siamo stati noi a volerlo vendere, ma Caldara voleva andarsene a tutti i costi


----------



## Djici (18 Gennaio 2020)

Scusate ma non capisco l'astio verso Caldara.
E vero che si è rotto subito. Ma è colpa sua? 
Noi invece abbiamo pagato senza usarlo. Abbiamo fatto beneficenza o è proprio il contratto firmato che ci obbligava a farlo? Non è che lo abbiamo fatto per aiutarlo. Lo abbiamo fatto perché obbligati dal contratto. 
Che gratitudine dovrebbe avere? Qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa. 
Redondo era un giocatore di classe infinita. E un grandissimo uomo. Ma non possiamo nemmeno pensare che tutti facciano come lui. 
Io ad esempio non credo proprio che lo avrei fatto. 

Poi quando è tornato non lo abbiamo mai schierato. Ovviamente non eravamo obbligati di farlo. Ma se lo avessimo fatto non sarebbe stato di certo per aiutarlo. Lo avremmo fatto perché ci conveniva a NOI. 
Purtroppo non lo abbiamo fatto. E il ragazzo che è passato da Juve a Milan in poche giorni si è ritrovato dietro a Romagnoli e ci può stare... Ma anche dietro a Musacchio, Duarte e pure Gabbia... 
Non deve essere certo facile ad accettare. 

Pero secondo me abbiamo sbagliato a regalarlo. Andava convinto a restrare.
Al limite li chiedevi di trovarsi una squadra capace di pagarci almeno 20 mln e pagarli anche il 100% del ingaggio.

Invece siamo stati troppo buoni a lasciarlo andare a quelle condizioni. 
Ma il padre non ha detto nulla di falso.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non capisco l'astio verso Caldara.
> E vero che si è rotto subito. Ma è colpa sua?
> Noi invece abbiamo pagato senza usarlo. Abbiamo fatto beneficenza o è proprio il contratto firmato che ci obbligava a farlo? Non è che lo abbiamo fatto per aiutarlo. Lo abbiamo fatto perché obbligati dal contratto.
> Che gratitudine dovrebbe avere? Qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa.
> ...



Non si tratta di falsità o di firme sul contratto.

Abbiamo un giocatore che ha preso un lauto stipendio da rotto, curato ed aspettato. Non mi sembra che il Milan gli abbia fatto del male. Adesso si sente in forma, ed invece che combattere per un posto in squadra, torna alla casa materna. Nessun ringraziamento. Ok, come Lauda che non ringraziò Brambilla dopo il rogo del Nurburgring. Mica è obbligato.

E il Milan doveva pure convincerlo? Il Milan non ha niente da dimostrare, semmai è il contrario.

Questi episodi dicono molto sullo spirito e il sentimento che possono avere queste persone nei confronti di chi ci ha speso sopra. Dire una parolina di saluto e ringraziamento costava veramente poco. Molto molto poco. Anche se si dovesse dimostrare un top-player, non avrò rimpianti.


----------

